# New Layout



## wilson44512

I'm working on my layout. And this is what i have so far. Not sure if im going to keep it this way. Since this is my first time building a layout. any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Carl

Nice layout....looks like a lot fun for you.


----------



## tjcruiser

Wilson,

I like the elevated section, but if there was a way to expand it's track length, I think you'd be better served.

On the main deck, your inner right-side loop has a pair of "S" wiggles ... immediate left curve abutting immediate right curve. I'd suggest you avoid that abrupt change in direction, if at all possible. Soften the transition with a short straight section inbetween, or avoid the jog outwards all together.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Ah, looks like another user of PowerLoc track!! Or is it steel EZ track?
I like the stuff myself, have a ton of it.
Your layout is a good start. TJ is right, the "S" curves seem to reek havoc with the trains, especially if they have much speed.

Just keep tinkering with it until you are satisfied, then start working on the scenery.


Jody


----------



## wilson44512

Layed down some foam and went and got a few things so i can start the fun stuff lol


----------



## wilson44512

Working on the tunnels portals


----------



## brik-el

I like them. 
I like the colour.
What colour will you use for the joints between the logs?


----------



## wilson44512

Not sure. I tried to black wash the 3rd portal but it didnt come out to good. i couldnt get the color right


----------



## sstlaure

Pastel powders are your friend. I'd add some other colors to those portals (that looks like a great base color though.) Nice thing with the pastels is that if you don't like it, you simply wipe down with a damp cloth and start again fresh. once you get the look you want just hit with a quick coat of clear.


----------



## wilson44512

Never used them. where can i get them?


----------



## sstlaure

Pick up some artist pastels at a local hobby shop and shave them down into dust with a razor blade. Way cheaper than buying the specialized Model RR pastels. You'll get a rainbow of colors for the same price as a small container of the specialty stuff.

Buy a good brand - they'll have more pigment and will work better.


----------



## wilson44512

like this?

http://www.michaels.com/Faber-Caste...ies-pencils,pastels&charcoal-pastels&start=17

should i get hard or soft?

I was reading this on that sight

Soft Pastels

Soft pastels are made with a mixture of pigment, chalk or clay and gum. Since they go onto the surface as a powder, they depend on the paper tooth for adhesion. These are the most fragile of all mediums and require some type of protection as soon as possible. The artist needs as many different shades as possible since pastels can’t be blended like fluid paint.

Hard Pastels

Hard pastels have a higher concentration of chalk, resulting in a harder stick capable of a crisper edge and finer detail. These don’t have as much pigment as soft pastels, therefore aren’t as intense in color.


----------



## joed2323

Walmart has that stuff. Check out the craft section. Ive been diggin the craft section at wally world lately! Automotive section is my fav, but they have alot of neat stuff for us modelers in craft section


----------



## sstlaure

You want the soft pastels (but not oil pastels). more pigment and easier to turn into powder. Women's make-up foam tip applicators work great as to cheap paint brushes with the brush itself cut down to maybe 1/4" in length so that it's kind of stiff. I've also found good luck using the old finger method to smear/move material around.


----------



## wilson44512

Started the hills










The hard part for me is going to be the painting.

Any ideas will help thanks


----------



## Carl

Hobby Lobby, etc.


----------



## joed2323

dont you just hate how quick the roll of plaster cloth goes so quick...


----------



## brik-el

Is plaster cloth better than using printer paper as a paper mache?


----------



## sstlaure

Don't use printer paper - use paper towels and simply soak them in Plaster of Paris and apply (if you're going the plaster over structure route)

Back in the day - paper mache used newspapers. (Soaks up the glue better and conforms to shape easier.)

For the plaster cloth - if you can find a local medical supply house - use the stuff they provide for use on leg/arm casts. It's the same deal and should be significantly cheaper than the material from the hobby houses.


----------



## tjcruiser

sstlaure said:


> - use paper towels


Bounty ...

... seriously ... tough stuff.


----------



## joed2323

The quilted pick-er-upper


----------



## wilson44512

More work being done


----------



## joed2323

How many rolls or roll of plaster cloth did you use already? Looks good


----------



## wilson44512

joed2323 said:


> How many rolls or roll of plaster cloth did you use already? Looks good


after what i did in this pic. I have used 1 8 X 10' Roll And 2 4 X 15' rolls. so far Still not done with this part because i ran out of plaster. I did go to walmart sunday and got there last 2 rolls of 4 X 15'. Plus some plaster of paris


----------



## wilson44512




----------



## wilson44512

Cant wait. lol Waiting for UPS to deliver my order.


----------



## sstlaure

Man...that's quite the order....


----------



## Carl

Try Hobby Lobby or another art supply store


----------



## sstlaure

Hobby Lobby doesn't carry much train stuff anymore, but they do tend to have the scenery materials (for diorama building)


----------



## wilson44512

i have a few hobby stores near me. But buying it from hobbylinc saved me over $100


----------



## wilson44512

Hey all.Here is a update of my lay out. 

I had to rip out this section. because it wouldnt dry completely. 



















I went with foam 










And plaster



















Added some friends to watch me work



















Now to get to work with this section



















Little deck i built


----------



## wilson44512

Making some retaining walls










working on the station










Its hard painting the little people. lol










Named after my buddy Otis my dog lol



















Working on this section at the moment. It goes to the upper section i will start on soon


----------



## dablaze

I would consider having some sort of distration to hide a portion of the raised track too so it does not look like a small circle, either another tunnel or behind some large scenery & buildings.

Also, if it were me I would incorporate a trestle bridge into the higher track if it suited your theme.

Looking good!

Craig


----------



## dablaze

My Computer is slow, I did not see the rest of your pics lol, skip my last post, you are past that point. As I said looking good.

Craig


----------



## wilson44512

Its not on there yet but the center of the upper track. Is made to lift out in case of a derailment on the lower track.. I have a small steam engine and it will pull a Open-Sided Excursion Car. And run it like a scenic train. So i plan on putting something on that center section. What? i have noit figured it out yet.


----------



## wilson44512

Hey all? I thought i would say hi. I started working on the top section.. I plan on putting a farm on part of the top. I got this house from a flea market the other day for $4. And i ordered a barn. that will be coming soon? I hope lol










Top section




























And i blocked of these 2 sections of track so i can park my DC and DCC locomotive on the layout. With switches


----------



## UPBigBoy

wilson44512 said:


>


The two portals that are fairly close together look out of place; I think they are too square, it may help to build the mountain out to the portal to give it a rougher look over the boxy look - just my opinion. The rest looks really good, one thing - keep having fun.

Jim


----------



## wilson44512

I made it that way so the people has a way up to the second train. The second train is going to be a scenic train with my little steam engine


----------



## tjcruiser

That hillside and the portal scene is jumping to life nicely. I got a kick out of the horse-buggy parked next to the GTO(?) !

Do you have easy access to the inside of the tunnels? If so, you might want to consider sculpting an arched inside to the tunnels ... at least for the first 6" or so of tunnel ... it'll help to add some extra realism and depth to the tunnels as the trains enter/exit.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## UPBigBoy

wilson44512 said:


> I made it that way so the people has a way up to the second train. The second train is going to be a scenic train with my little steam engine


That looks much better


----------



## wilson44512

Update pics.

I put one on each side so i could line it up better










use this to lift it if i get a derailment.










The farm is going in


----------



## wilson44512

More stuff for the farm


----------



## Carl

If you have art supply stores in your area....they carry pastel powers (Hobby Lobby, etc.) Local WalMart might carry pastel sticks that you can ground down using sandpaper.


----------



## tjcruiser

How does the inner section stay balanced (left to right) when you lift it? Seems to me you need a 3-point lift, or perhaps a counterweight positioned on a low stick on the underside.

TJ


----------



## Cape T/A

Very cool layout!


----------



## ICRR Junkie

I am jealous, I can't wait to start mine! Its been 7 years in a new house with remodeling a basement in my "play" room from floor to ceiling!


----------

